# Battlefield 2 Crashes to Desktop..:(



## PSR8000 (Jun 25, 2005)

Just recently bought battlefield 2. When I start the game after installing, it seems to run perfectly. I managed to play it a few times which was cool. so I thought i'd tweak the graphics a bit. Now whenever i try to join a game it crashes tot he desktop. I tried putting the graphics back to default settings to see if that would work, but it still crashes..
It is also worth mentioning that when installing the game i recieve a error message like this: 

ERROR Loading applicationrogramefiles/EA/battlefield2/bf2voicesetup.exe 

Not sure if that has anything to do with it.

Getting a bit fed up now, i've tried uninstalling the game, also tried 3 sets of different graphics drivers as well....

Any got any suggestions?

My PC specs are:

Athlon 3000XP(not overclocked)
1GB ram(not overclocked)
Radeon X800xt(not overclocked)
A78NX-X
180 gig weston digital harddrive

Cheers

PSR


----------



## Kramer55 (Jan 18, 2005)

Did that voicesetup.exe error message appear only during installation, or every time?

That error is most likely because you didn't install the headset software that I believe came with the game if you pre-ordered it.

Other than that, the game should not be crashing on your system.

Do you have DirectX 9.0c? The Latest Catalyst drivers ( a new version was released in the past few weeks I believe)

Is overheating an issue? Does this happen with any other high-end games?


----------



## PSR8000 (Jun 25, 2005)

Come to think of it, yes it does! It happen sometimes when playing half life 2. I typed in my error message in to google and found a lot of websites claiming it to be spyware.. The full error message was:

Microsoft Visual C++Runtime Library

Program:...Files\EA GAMES\Battlefield2\BF2VoiceSetup.exe

A buffer overrun has been detected which has corrupted the program's
internal state. The program cannot safely continue execution and must
now be terminated.

The error message appears only while im installing the game(as it did to with the demo)

I tried everything from turning off system restore, completely scanning my computer with 4 spyware/adware/virus checkers and deleting all old files, but the error message still comes up 

I'm gonna take my cover of my case and put my room fan on it which always does the trick to keep it cool, so ill see if that helps and finds out weather it is a heat issue 

If you can think of anything else that'd be great :up: 

PSR


----------



## PSR8000 (Jun 25, 2005)

hmmm, well it's definetly not a temperture problem... I've got it at 37* and it still crashes :/


----------



## no1stuna135 (Jul 18, 2003)

i just got the game today also and after installing i put in disk1(i think thats wut u use to run it) and it has the bf2 logo and all that.. the screen goes black like its gona load then it goes back to the desktop..
anyone have any suggestions?

also is it REQUIRED that you have 512mb of ram?
if so im screwed since i only have 256


----------



## PSR8000 (Jun 25, 2005)

I think I may have sussed my problem, Battlefield 2 works fine now 

I changed the settings in C:\Documents and Settings\Ryan\My Documents\Battlefield 2\Profiles\0001\video

Then changed the video settings to VideoSettings.setResolution [email protected]

Also Changed the audio settings as well in:
C:\Documents and Settings\Ryan\My Documents\Battlefield 2\Profiles\sound

Turned off all related voice comm settings as I think that could have been what was causing probs in the first place .

Well which ever one, it works fine now!

no1stuna135, I think 256 ram is too little, but try changing the graphics settings in the folders mentioned, to the lowest (usually 1) and see if that works


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

if so im screwed since i only have 256.

Yup. Get more ram. Even if it does eventually work the gameplay will be horrible.


----------



## no1stuna135 (Jul 18, 2003)

screw it i wont even play this game on my desktop im getting a laptop soon so ill just play it there


----------

